# O/T - Please keep US troops in your thoughts



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

Please remember to keep our US troops in yourthoughts. Today, 37 US troops were killed in Iraq, where mybrother is currently stationed. As elections approach, thesituation is becoming volatile. My brother will be home onleave for a short time in February, but will be heading back to themiddle east and will most likely be stationed there for the next 6-8years. 

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2005)

They have been on my mind a lot today, as I'm a news junkie and saw the reports. 

I won't state my political opinions, but I wish our men were out of there and home where they belong.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

I pray for them everyday - not only the US soldiers, but all of thesoldiers there. My heart also goes out to the people that are having tobe re-upped after being out, and of course all soldier's families. 

Another 6-8 years, Pam? :shock: 
That's tough to take. 

Can't imagine how folks like Ty-bee are handling it having her husband and the father of her young children over there. 

Thoughts and prayers go out to all.
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Another 6-8 years, Pam? :shock:
> That's tough to take.




He wants to get in his time for early retirement 

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2005)

I saw about the troops on our news - it's soawful. Pam, 6-8 years must seem like a lifetime. I will be keeping allof them in my thoughtsand prayers- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...



I knew he wanted to stay with the troops over there, and reinlist, butI wasn't expecting 6-8 years. I think I was thinking more in terms of4. 

I can certainly understand your fear, Pam. I don't know how you folks(the troops and their families) handle yourselves so well.

Prayers will go out from my home.

-Carolyn


----------



## Ty-bee (Jan 26, 2005)

Carolyn, I take it one day at a time. I can'ttell you how much the fear holds you when you hear the news. Then thegreat relief and guilt when you find out it's not from his unit. Myheart goes out to the wives and families of the great men/women whohave lost their lives throughout this whole war. Aaron's time there isalmost over....under 20 days left!! I'll keep all the troops in mythoughts and prayers until they're ALL safely home!!!!

Shannon


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote:*


> Carolyn, I take it one day at a time. I can't tell you howmuch the fear holds you when you hear the news. Then the great reliefand guilt when you find out it's not from his unit. My heart goes outto the wives and families of the great men/women who have lost theirlives throughout this whole war. Aaron's time there is almostover....under 20 days left!! I'll keep all the troops in my thoughtsand prayers until they're ALL safely home!!!!
> 
> Shannon




I'll be counting down the days with you and looking forward to hearing that he's safely home and back with his family!

Pam


----------



## Fergi (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a hard time justifying the great loss oflife we have experienced during this war. I won't go into politicseither but you can guess my view on this war. My heart hurts everydaywhen I think of those great men and women who have given their lives tofight for us and our freedom.Please remember thatthe troops really need our support, get involved by writing to troops,donating calling card minutes, and being there for your friends andfamilywho havefamily overseas. God Bless ourtroops, they areall my HEROS!

*Wipes tears from eyes so baby doesn't get upset that mommas crying*

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 26, 2005)

My prayers neverstop. I used to fall asleep praying every night that my son wouldreturn safely. When he did, Isaid prayers of thanks for dayson end. I still watch the news channels and think of all the otherfamilies that are in the same situation that we were in and I prayhardfor them. 

Extra love and prayers forallof my bunny friends that aresuffering through this.

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 27, 2005)

Been there! Done that! As didmy father before me. Shouldn't have to be anymore.We never seem to learn that the politicians rarely pay the price thatwe, the rank and file, always seem to pay. If they were askedto pay the same price, perhaps, things would be different.

Soooo, sooo sorry for you folks who have loved ones there.Prayers go outfor your men and women who are in the midst ofdanger.

buck


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 27, 2005)

It has been on a lot recently on our newsand that last night was very upsetting. 37 innocent younglives, such a waste. As soon as I heard I thought of you guys. I knowthat alot of you have familyor friends in the warand as soon as I hear I think "I wonder if..........?" Havingsaid that it is someone elses husband/wife, Daddy/Mummy, son/daughter.Is it really worth it? My prayers go out to all the people caught up inthis war. 

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote:*


> Carolyn, I take it one day at a time. I can't tell you howmuch the fear holds you when you hear the news. Then the great reliefand guilt when you find out it's not from his unit. My heart goes outto the wives and families of the great men/women who have lost theirlives throughout this whole war. Aaron's time there is almostover....under 20 days left!! I'll keep all the troops in my thoughtsand prayers until they're ALL safely home!!!!
> 
> Shannon




Dearest Shannon,

I always think of you first. You're constantly in my thoughtsand prayers. I also think ofPam'sborthand hope and praythatRaspberry's son doesn't have to go back. 

-Carolyn


----------



## blossombunny (Jan 27, 2005)

I feel so bad for families with kids, husbands,brothers, mothers, sisters etc.... over there. I wish I coulddo something that could make a huge difference to at least one personover there. Does anyone have a family member there that wouldlike an occasional care package, card, anything to brighten theirday?? I would so like to do this, if anyone knows of asoldier that could use a little extra support let me know, my familywould love to help! Tracy


----------



## Jems (Jan 27, 2005)

*blossombunny wrote:*


> I feel so bad for families with kids, husbands, brothers,mothers, sisters etc.... over there. I wish I could dosomething that could make a huge difference to at least one person overthere. Does anyone have a family member there that would likean occasional care package, card, anything to brighten theirday?? I would so like to do this, if anyone knows of asoldier that could use a little extra support let me know, my familywould love to help! Tracy


I second that. Personally, I don't think this war wasjustified (just my HO) but will not get into that here. I dohowever support the troops that put thier lives on the line every day24/7110%.

I would like to say that even if you know of a soldier's family thatcan use some help let me know. I know my cousin had a babywhile her husband was over there and she soooo appreciated the 'babyshower in a box' we got together and sent her as she was not able toafford new stuff for her newbie on her own. 

Jen


----------



## Ty-bee (Jan 27, 2005)

*blossombunny wrote:*


> I feel so bad for families with kids, husbands, brothers,mothers, sisters etc.... over there. I wish I could dosomething that could make a huge difference to at least one person overthere. Does anyone have a family member there that would likean occasional care package, card, anything to brighten theirday?? I would so like to do this, if anyone knows of asoldier that could use a little extra support let me know, my familywould love to help! Tracy




The smallest things mean the most to these guys/gals!! Younever know that card you send could be the only thing they've recievedfrom the states. I always sent extra in Aaron's care packages becausethere aresome over there who get nothing from backhome...whatever the reason maybe these guys/gals need to know thatsomeone supports their efforts.

On another note Aaron's battalion lost another Marine today. As ofright now we back here at home have no way of knowing who it was soplease say an extra prayer for that Marine's family!

Shannon


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## pamnock (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm happy to say that my brother made it back to the states on Feb. 21!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's in Wisconsin, then heading to Texas - so I'm not sure when I'llget to see him again  He's signed up for 6 more years andwill most likely be heading back to the middle east.

Pam


----------



## blossombunny (Feb 27, 2005)

where in WI is he Pam? That is where Ilive. I am glad he is back safely in the states. Itmust be hard to know he has to go back for six more years, but you mustbe so terribly proud of him! Tracy


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

"They also Serve;
Standing in Wait. 

Prayin that the phone won't ring
to learn their loved one's fate..." 


God Bless the Soldiers and their Loving Family; all waiting to return home for the holidays safely.

With Prayers, Gratitude and Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 28, 2005)

Pam, thinking ofyou and your family and hoping you get to wrap your arms around yourbrother soon. When you do, whisper in his ear,"Raspberry saysthanks!" He may think you a bit odd but I'm sure you canexplain when you've got time. 

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Feb 28, 2005)

*blossombunny wrote: *


> where in WI is he Pam? Tracy


I don't know where he is in WI or how long he'll be there  He just got back, so I should hear something soon.

Pam


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2005)

My brother is also in Iraq,he will be coming home to stay this month.bluebird


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

We're very blessed to have several fathers, sons,and brothers in our church, home from Iraq for awhile. We're sograteful to have them back, safe and sound, with us


----------



## pamnock (Feb 28, 2005)

*bluebird wrote: *


> Mybrother is also in Iraq,he will be coming home to stay thismonth.bluebird




Glad to hear that he'll be home soon!!!

Pam


----------



## Lynda (Mar 2, 2005)

A friend of mineleaves for Iraq next week.

It really sucks cause hisdaughter was just delivered at 26 weeks weighing in at 2lbs 1/2oz.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you forgotten?

They aren't all home.

There are stillfaded yellow ribbons in my neighborhood.

I'm still praying for the ones that arethere, the ones that were lost, the ones that can't sleep atnightbecause they will never forget.

This is worth a minute of your time.

RaspberrySwirl

http://www.iwo.com/heroes.htm


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Never forgot on this end.

Thank you for the tribute, Raspberry. 

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lynda (Mar 14, 2005)

My friend made it to Kuwait. He'll be there for 3wks then go to Iraq. His baby daughter is still in thehospital...2 months now.

No, none of themcould ever be forgotten here!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2005)

[font="Alfredo's Dance"]If any of you have ever been to amilitary funeral in which taps were [/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"]played; this brings out a new meaning ofit.[/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"][/font][font="Alfredo'sDance"]


*Here is something EVERY AMERICAN should know.*
*
TAPS*


*We in the*[/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"]UnitedStates[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"] have all heard the haunting song, "Taps."It's the song that gives us that lump in our throats and usually tearsin our [/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"]*eyes. But, do you know thestory behind the song? If not, I think you will be interestedto find out about its humble beginnings.*

*Reportedly, it all began in 1862 during the Civil War, when UnionArmy Captain Robert Ellicombe was with his men near*[/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"]Harrison[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"]'s Landing in[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"]Virginia[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"]. The Confederate Army was on theother side of the narrow strip of land. During the night,Captain Ellicombe heard the moans of a soldier who lay severely woundedon the field. Not knowing if it was a[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"]Union[/font]**[font="Alfredo'sDance"] or Confederate soldier, the Captaindecided to risk his life and bring the stricken man back for medicalattention. Crawling on his stomach through the gunfire, the Captainreached the stricken soldier and began pulling him toward hisencampment. When the Captain finally[/font]*[font="Alfredo'sDance"]*reached his own lines, he discovered itwas actually a Confederate soldier, but the soldier wasdead.*

*The Captain lit a lantern and suddenly caught his breath and wentnumb with shock. In the dim light, he saw the face of thesoldier. It was his own son. The boy had beenstudying music in the South when the war broke out.Without telling his father, the boy enlisted in theConfederate Army.*

*The following morning, heartbroken, the father asked permission ofhis superiors to give his son a full military burial, despite his enemystatus. His request was only partially granted. TheCaptain had asked if he could have a group of Army band members play afuneral dirge for his son at the funeral. The request wasturned down since the soldier was a Confederate. But, out of respectfor the father, they did say they could give him only one musician.The Captain chose a bugler. He asked the bugler toplay a series of musical notes he had found on a piece of paper in thepocket of the dead youth's uniform. This wish wasgranted.*

*The haunting melody, we now know as "Taps" ... used at militaryfunerals was born. The words are ..*

*Day is done ... Gone the sun. From the lakes ... From thehills ... From thesky .. All is well .. Safely rest ... God is nigh .*

*Fading light ... Dims the sight ... And a star ... Gems the skyGleamingbright .. From afar ... Drawing nigh ... Falls the night ..* 

*Thanks and praise ... For our days ... Neath the sun . Neath thestars ... Neath the sky ... As we go ... This we know .. God is nigh.*

*I, too, have felt the chills while listening to "Taps" but I havenever seen all the words to the song until now. I didn't evenknow there was**more than one verse. I alsonever knew the story behind the song and I didn't know if you hadeither so I thought I'd pass it along. I now have an evendeeper respect for the song than I did before.*
[/font]

[font="Alfredo's Dance"]*REMEMBER THOSE LOST ANDHARMED WHILE SERVING THEIR COUNTRY. And also thosepresently serving in the Armed Forces.*[/font]


----------



## Lynda (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you sooooooo much for sharing this, Carolyn!

Hearing TAPS played at my father's funeral, in January, washardfor all of my family. We, too, only knew the first verseand (until now)didn't know the story.

Just sharedyour post with Mom. She asked me to print it soshe can put it in Dad's funeral book. My sister wrote the first verseand put it in the book after the funeral. Now Mom/we can have the fullprint out.

Thank you!

edited to add...My friend's (in Iraq now) baby daughter is home. She'son oxygen, but the feeding tube is out and she weighs over 6lbs!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Icould never forget that I can sleep in my warm bed safe and soundbecause of the men and women who make it so Ican.So many lives have been touched by war. Ipray daily for God to be with the men and women serving and theirfamilies.

I too only knew the first verse. I cry everytime I hear it. Iam going to print this out and share it with my Father. Thank youCarolyn.

Raspberry, what a great tribute. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## Saffy (Apr 29, 2005)

My thoughts are with all of you with family and friends over in Iraq. God speed them home safely.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank you for posting this, Carolyn. I alwaysget a lump in my throat when I hear it, but didn't know the words orthe story. Now it is even more poignant(sp). God protect all thosestill over in Iraq. - Jan


----------



## pamnock (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesom Carolyn,

Thanks for sharing.

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that Carolyn.

My family has been, I guess you could say, lucky, not to have anyfamily members in Iraq this time, but we did during the GulfWar. Shawn's good friend was just shipped out to Iraq and hiswife is due to deliver their first baby any day. She has hada difficult pregnancy, so she can't come home to have family with herwhen she has the baby. She is in Hawaii. We offeredto go now to be with her, but she asked that we wait until the baby isborn.

I give thanks and prayers everyday for the troops all around the world.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for keepingthem always on your mindCarolyn.



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

*

WHYTHE AMERICAN FLAG IS FOLDED 13TIMES

*

Have you ever noticed on TV or at militaryfunerals that the honor guard pays meticulous attention tocorrectly folding the American flag 13times?

Here it is:

The *first fold* of our flag is a symbol of life.

The *second fold* is a symbol of our belief in eternal life.

The *third fold* is made in honor and remembrance of theveterans departing our ranks who gave aportion of their lives for the defense of our country toattain peace throughout the world.

The *fourth fold* represents our weaker nature, for asAmerican citizens trusting in God, it is to Him we turnin times of peace as well as in time ofwar for His divine guidance.

The* fifth fold* is a tribute to our country, for in thewords of Stephen Decatur, "Our Country, in dealing withother countries, may she always be right; but it isstill our country, right or wrong."

The *sixth fold* is for where our hearts lie. It is withour heart that we pledge allegiance to the flag of theUnited States Of America, and to the Republic for whichit stands, one Nation under God, indivisible, withLiberty and Justice for all.

The *seventh fold* is a tribute to our Armed Forces, forit is through the Armed Forces that we protect ourcountry and our flag against all her enemies, whetherthey be found within or without the boundaries of ourrepublic.

The *eighth fold* is a tribute to the one who entered intothe valley of the shadow of death, that we might see thelight of day, and to honor mother, forwhom it flies on Mother's Day.

The *ninth fold* is a tribute to womanhood; for it hasbeen through their faith, their love, loyalty anddevotion that the character of the men and women whohave made this country great has been molded.

The *tenth fold* is a tribute to the father, for he, too,has given his sons and daughters for the defense of ourcountry since they were first born.

The *eleventh fold*, in the eyes of a Hebrew citizenrepresents the lower portion of the seal of King Davidand King Solomon, and glorifies in their eyes, the Godof Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.

The *twelfth fold*, in the eyes of a Christian citizen,represents an emblem of eternity andglorifies, in their eyes, God the Father, the Son, and HolySpirit.

When the flag is completely folded, the stars are uppermostreminding us of our nation's motto, "In God WeTrust".

After the flag is completely folded and tucked in, it takes onthe appearance of a cocked hat, everreminding us of the soldiers who served under GeneralGeorge Washington, and the sailors and marines whoserved under Captain John Paul Jones, who were followedby their comrades and shipmates in the Armed Forces ofthe United States, preserving for us the rights, privileges, andfreedoms we enjoy today.

There are some traditions and ways of doing things which have deep meaning.


----------



## Ty-bee (May 5, 2005)

I loved the tribute Raspberry!! I'm just getting around to seeing it. 

I've been so busy trying to spend time with Aaron since he got homebecause we already knew it was for a short time before heredeploys.

May is Military Apreciation Month so remember to say thanks to thosewho have and who are serving! Also remember to say a prayer for thosewe've lost!

Shannon


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote: *


> May is Military Apreciation Month so remember to say thanks to thosewho have and who are serving! Also remember to say a prayer for thosewe've lost!
> 
> Shannon




In honor of Military Appreciation Month:http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=JM23034904

Also remembering the British troops and all the others thathave our backs. We love and appreciate them just asmuch.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 4, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=JM23034904



ray: Happy 4th of July ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

I wanted to share this.

*Thisis a picture of an independent trucker who has paintedhis cab and trailer with the names of all those who lost their lives in9/11. The trucker 's name is John Holmgren from Shafer, Minn. Thetrucker has been "pulled over" numerous times just so the troopers canget their picture taken with thetruck.** 
(scroll down to see the pictures) 
*





*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2005)

The photos aren't showing up. Here's a link:

*http://www.sfpnn.com/America/RollingTribute.htm*



*Pam*


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 8, 2005)

That is amazing.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The photos aren't showing up. Here's a link:
> 
> *http://www.sfpnn.com/America/RollingTribute.htm*
> 
> ...


Thanks Pam...How strange, they show up on my computer...LOL

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 8, 2005)

I will say a prayer for them


----------



## Kricket (Aug 8, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Please remember to keep our US troops in yourthoughts. Today, 37 US troops were killed in Iraq, where mybrother is currently stationed. As elections approach, thesituation is becoming volatile. My brother will be home onleave for a short time in February, but will be heading back to themiddle east and will most likely be stationed there for the next 6-8years.
> 
> Pam




Pam, is your brother a Marine? Army?

My brother is joining the Marine Corps in September . I am very proud, but I am frightned of him going.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

Shawn's best friend is a Marine. Hewas sent to Iraq just a few weeks before his baby girl wasborn. He's supposed to be home next month. We prayfor him every day.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2005)

With Ty-Bee's husband being deployed today, wanted to bump this post up to remember those in the Armed Services.

ray: God Bless Each and Every One of them and their families.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 4, 2005)

ray:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2006)

Stupid pointless war. 






Everytime one of my neighbours dies or gets blown up/hurt I'm shocked but I'm glad it wasnt my husband.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2006)

It must be terrifying for you anytime there is a casualty.

Yesterday, two Canadians were killed, and eight wounded by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan. Oneof the killed was based from here (Edmonton). Last week a 21 year old Canadian was killed in a firefight.

Rainbows


----------



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

There were 8 people killed of our little barracks here. 1 boy I knew he was just 18. A lot more were wounded, I have 2 of my neighbours leaving the army, 1 lost his leg and the other one cant use his arm anymore. They are both married and have children. My friends husband stepped on a mine and all his comrads behind him got hit..thats bitter.

We have army commercials (propaganda) here on TV were civilians are thanking the troups for making their lifes better and the safety..

Thats bull****! It wasnt unsafe before! Because there are people dieing in Iraq its not going to be more safe in the states.

The Iraqis dont even have much to fight with. The only thing that hits people all the time are those selfmade bombs.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 25, 2006)

We are having a farewell BBQ thisSaturday coming up for my 20 year old brother David. He is shipping out on August 3rd. He is only scheduled for a short stint because he is just out of basic, so he should be home in the beginning of March sometime. He has been in training for the last 2 years to become a field medic. I guess it depends how things go as to whether or not he will go back again after this.He is stationed right now at the base in Petawawa Ontario.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> He is stationed right now at the base in Petawawa Ontario.


 
Thebase here in Edmonton is very much part of our community.
















































Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, but to me this is the EPITOME of what's wrong with the world. Guns are NOT COOL! WAR IS NOT COOL!Kids should be taught that GUNS ARE NOT COOL, military or not. Do you think this kid will be able to make the jump that holding and pointing the gun is cool, but firing it and ending someone's lifeis not?They don't think that far ahead. (And if they doand they still think it's cool, we're even in bigger trouble).

The military is a necessary EVIL,war should be portrayed as EVIL --not COOL. They must recruitthrough a genuine and very serious desire to PROTECT your country, not to get a chance to becomeCOOLlikein the movies. Holding a weapon like that should only be done with reverence and respect invery sombre surroundings so theramificationsofthat weaponbecome very REAL. 

It's the most serious business known to the human race. They're treating it like family entertainment.


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2006)

Gosh.. those kind of pictures make me want to scream! Look at that kids face "Hey, I'm important because I'm holding something that will kill you.' 

I hate war. What part of loosing life, destorying cities, and hurting people solves anything? If anything, war causes more problems then helps. People need to get their heads out of their :censored2and learn how to deal with problems without having to kill mass amounts of people just so there will be 'peace'. What's peace, if so much is lost in the process?


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 3, 2006)

```
Thebase here in Edmonton is very much part of our community.
```
 
Same here. The bases spends a lot of time doing displays and stuff and getting out to see the people in the community. They like to show them what it is they do as well as their equipment and participate in community events.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 3, 2006)

My boyfriend was deployed to Iraq three weeks ago today. 





I'm scared to death.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Holding a weapon like that should only be done with reverence and respect invery sombre surroundings so theramificationsofthat weaponbecome very REAL.


 I know the weapons were out on display, but they shouldn't be handled by the public.

Canadian laws would class these weapons asa "prohibited firearm"because they are automatic. There should of been gun locks on each of them. All guns should have been pointed in a safe direction. And every time you pick up a gun or put down a gun, you have to check to see if it is unloaded and safe.

It is a serious offence to point any gun loaded or unloaded. Iteven means you arenot allowed toscope like that man is doing in the picture.

Rainbows! :mail2


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2006)

My sister is a government employee (former military) and going over at the end of the month for one year.

Someone sent me this yesterday and I thought it was really neat:

http://www.letssaythanks.com/


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 10, 2006)

Everyone, please keep our service men and womenin your thoughts and prayers during the holidays. Send carepackages! They are much appreciated. 

http://www.usocares.org/src/uso_home.htm

http://www.treatsfortroops.com/

Last week while traveling from her base campto Baghdad, mysister's blackhawk came under fire. Luckily, the two gunnersonboard were able to defend the helicopter and they got to safety withno injuries. 

She volunteered todo a one year tour and I wish I had triedharder to talk her out of it. I am counting the months anddays until she is safely home. Shehas only beenthere for two months.


----------

